# Alabama Finally Gets Something Right..



## God_Favor (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Transformer (Jun 5, 2019)

As much as I Hate child molesters...Not in favor.  Like the death penalty, this won’t be applied fairly.

Would you cut of the hands of a murderer? Why not?


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 5, 2019)

Transformer said:


> As much as I Hate child molesters...Not in favor.  Like the death penalty, this won’t be applied fairly.
> 
> Would you cut of the hands of a murderer? Why not?


Great point.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 5, 2019)

Hasn’t this been proven not to prevent sexual predators from abusing people?

Anyway, I am not in favor of the death penalty or any other irreversible punishments. Our justice system makes too many serious mistakes for that. Alabama juries are full of the same idiots that thought Trump would make a good president and that make Alabama such a horrible place to live.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 5, 2019)

And what is it with Republicans and this urge to make America into some kind dystopian society? They reject modern civilization. Civil rights, contraceptives, rules against torture and cruelty. They are just savage people. And this is just the thin edge of the wedge. 

This is forced sterilization. Sure they will start with the child molesters because no one likes them, but eventually they will decide that forcibly sterilizing other people is a good idea and the precedent that says the government has that power will have been set. They’ve done it before.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 5, 2019)

This is when they give them the depo shot, right? It’s not permanent and I thought it did help their “urges”. But the ones who get it now do it voluntarily. Not sure how I feel about it


----------



## lesedi (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm A-OK with this.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 5, 2019)

lesedi said:


> I'm A-OK with this.



That’s ok but remember “child predator” has a wide definition.  A 17 year old having sex with his 14 year old girlfriend would probably qualify.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jun 5, 2019)

Not impressed. They are just trying to keep their weirdos out of jail or get them released early. Castration without removing these people from the population is a joke. We know no jail time is really the goal. It has been proven castrated perverts still molest and sometimes more violently. They will use whatever to rape the victim. Rape is not about sex.


----------



## lesedi (Jun 5, 2019)

Transformer said:


> That’s ok but remember “child predator” has a wide definition.  A 17 year old having sex with his 14 year old girlfriend would probably qualify.


Isn’t it for predators with a history of targeting children under 13?


----------



## michelle81 (Jun 5, 2019)

Considering anywhere from 40-60% of black girls are sexually assaulted in one form or another before leaving high school, I'm all for anything that will help with that. Most black girls are assaulted by black men, meaning our brothers, husbands, sons, cousins and pastors. I'm sure we all know of someone who is a molester or suspected of it. It's such a prevalent issue in our community with little being done to change it. Hopefully this helps.

At least a handful of other states have similar laws including Georgia, Texas, California and Florida. Georgia's seems the most restrictive since it applies to victims 16 and under, could apply to 1st offenders and it's discretionary. I'm sure the discretion is very biased.

It seems like Alabama's is for victims under age 13 and is mandatory, I think. I like the mandatory part, since it leaves less room for bias and judgment calls.

If it helps, I'm all for it. Considering these victims will suffer for a lifetime, I'm more than okay with the offenders being medically inconvenienced for a lifetime. Either this or lock them away forever is my stance.


----------



## michelle81 (Jun 5, 2019)

Gin&Tonic said:


> Not impressed. They are just trying to keep their weirdos out of jail or get them released early. Castration without removing these people from the population is a joke. We know no jail time is really the goal. It has been proven castrated perverts still molest and sometimes more violently. They will use whatever to rape the victim. Rape is not about sex.



I agree with a lot of your points.
Some of them do re-offend and this is one "disease" that I think deserves lifetime in jail if it's incurable. I have seen some stiffer sentences in some cases. It's definitely a money thing with not wanting them in jail forever.
The stats are just so all over the place as to whether castration is effective or not. Just not a lot of data on it at all, and the data out there is questionable and multi-factorial.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 5, 2019)

lesedi said:


> Isn’t it for predators with a history of targeting children under 13?



A history is one occurrence.

I read a case where a 10 year old boy decided to play “mommy and daddy” with a 3 year old.  He is now a sexual deviant legally.


----------



## dicapr (Jun 5, 2019)

Transformer said:


> A history is one occurrence.
> 
> I read a case where a 10 year old boy decided to play “mommy and daddy” with a 3 year old.  He is now a sexual deviant legally.



I’m sorry but at 10 years old he wasn’t playing mommy and daddy.  He knew what he was doing. Maybe not all the consequences of his actions but by 10 most kids have had the growing up talk.  And he decided to force himself on someone who couldn’t stop him.


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## God_Favor (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Transformer (Jun 5, 2019)

So they have decided to create Eunuch Nation. These Eunuchs will be angrier than ever and use objects such as broomsticks and create greater physical damage.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 6, 2019)

lesedi said:


> I'm A-OK with this.




ME too. I wish other states would follow suit. Too many child molesters every where doing permanent damage to children so why should I care if they are castrated?


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 6, 2019)

dicapr said:


> I’m sorry but at 10 years old he wasn’t playing mommy and daddy.  He knew what he was doing. Maybe not all the consequences of his actions but by 10 most kids have had the growing up talk.  And he decided to force himself on someone who couldn’t stop him.



Sounds like the actions of a child that was likely molested himself. When children are acting out sexually at a young age that’s often a sign of abuse.


----------



## dicapr (Jun 6, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Sounds like the actions of a child that was likely molested himself. When children are acting out sexually at a young age that’s often a sign of abuse.



True. But that doesn’t make him innocent of the crime.

 My sister had one in her class who had to be monitored all of the time because he was trying to molest his classmates during school. We can get to the why he is doing it but the fact remains he was acting like a sexual predator.  Her student even threatened to rape my sister-his teacher. 

 In this case I am more concerned with protecting the potential victims first and working on the whys second.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 6, 2019)

^^^ Agreed. That child shouldn’t have been in an environment with other children and needed intense therapy- he’s obviously damaged. I can’t specifically call this a crime when children are involved. I’m not dismissing the acts of abuse at as this is currently a deeply personal topic to me - uncovered in my closest circle of friends and family just last week. The perpetrator is a 48 year old man now in custody and his charges are so long he will likely be an old man when he gets out. I’d love to see him chemically castrated- but I recognize the slippery slope going down this road.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 6, 2019)

I’m all for convicted repeat offenders having opposing limbs amputated (dominant arm and opposing leg). I think this could potentially give his victims of choice a fighting chance. Especially, if they are not provided anything more than a wheel chair.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 6, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I’m all for convicted repeat offenders having opposing limbs amputated (dominant arm and opposing leg). I think this could potentially give his victims of choice a fighting chance. Especially, if they are not provided anything more than a wheel chair.



Now you’ve introduced the term repeat offenders.  All sexual assault Repeat offenders or those just attacking children under the age of 13.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 6, 2019)

Transformer said:


> Now you’ve introduced the term repeat offenders.  All sexual assault Repeat offenders are those just attacking children under the age of 13.


I understand your point about this law. There are issues with it, notwithstanding the fact that chemical castration doesn’t work long term and in most states it’s voluntary. 

I know here in GA black boys with 1 year age difference are charge with sexual assault against white girls when their parents find out who their daughter is sexing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2019)

We really gotta work out the Why.. this is right up there with the Crime bill..


----------



## Kanky (Jun 7, 2019)

Couldn’t we just keep them in prison? If someone is so dangerous that we have to castrate them to help prevent them from committing sexual assault then doesn’t that dangerous person belong in prison? 

We claim that mentally ill people can be treated and released back into society and don’t hold them as responsible for their actions. Why this push to treat these people as if they were mentally ill? This reminds me of the push to treat it like a sexual orientation. These people are dangerous criminals who should just be kept in prison.

The fact that they are introducing castration laws instead of life in prison laws makes me suspicious of their actual motive and agenda.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm not cool with this, they should be in jail.  It would make me smile if they started with Roy Moore tho.


----------

